# afican cichlids



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ok i am gettin into africans.
need info on them sites will also help


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> ok i am gettin into africans.
> need info on them sites will also help
> [snapback]1077744[/snapback]​


africancichlids.net


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

are africans the "fish of the month" with u now, and soon ur name will be king african cichlid?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Tibs said:


> are africans the "fish of the month" with u now, and soon ur name will be king african cichlid?
> [snapback]1077804[/snapback]​


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol
no i will always love my oscar. nothing can replace it.
i might get a 75g tank for like 40 bucks so im like hmm... africans.
i want to make the 75g tank sweet wit cool rocks
im thinkin of getin Lake Malawi cichlids. 
i want to keep 10 but i know i cant how many can i keep in a 75g tank


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

African cichlids are 3-4". They need high PH and alot of places to hide. Malawi cichlids are the most colorful and you can put 20 of them in a 75g if you go by 1" per 1 gallon rule.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> lol
> no i will always love my oscar. nothing can replace it.
> i might get a 75g tank for like 40 bucks so im like hmm... africans.
> i want to make the 75g tank sweet wit cool rocks
> ...


this may help


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

hmmm im not sure if i got u straight but i hope ur not planing to mix new world cichlids(oscar) with african cichlids. it usually wont turn out right


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

no im thinkin of doin a all africans in the 75g tank if im get it im emailin the guy that is sellin it for some info. 
so acordin to that site i can keep 15 africans in a 75g tank?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> no im thinkin of doin a all africans in the 75g tank if im get it im emailin the guy that is sellin it for some info.
> so acordin to that site i can keep 15 africans in a 75g tank?
> [snapback]1077892[/snapback]​


Go with 1" per gallon. They avg 3-4" so you can put around 20.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

yep, make sure you have lots of caves for them


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya im gonna go at this creek by my house and im gonna look for some rocks 
im gonna try to create sweet caves and sh*t out of them and u think i can add 2plecos in there. if i were to add them i would add them first so the africans dont atk them.
hopefuly this deal goes throw. the only bad thing is this dude lives 1 hour away.

Edit: i just edited cause i dint want to post another1
this is gonna be my shoal of 20africans that rapes p's 
lol. my bro has been tellin me that his p's can rape my oscar when my oscar goes nuts if u sit next to it and his p's just sit there at 1 spot all day, if he tells me anythin about the africans, well his p's are gonna be food for my africans


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Africans will not attack plecos. Get plecos that will not grow too big. Let a little algae grow in your tank before you pick one up.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

what im gonna do first is get like a sh*t load of feeders
then im gonna leave them in there for like 1 or 2 months to cycle it and grow some algea. after a month i will start feedin the feeders to my p's and oscar. then once im all out. im gonna get 2 plecos first, then africans.
how much do africans cost.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They can cost from $5-15.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > no im thinkin of doin a all africans in the 75g tank if im get it im emailin the guy that is sellin it for some info.
> ...


I'm not sure I would make that statement unless you specifically list which ones only get to that size. Which ones average 3-4 inches that you know of? Haplochromis are generally anywhere from 6 inches to 16, Peacocks are 4-8 inches and hover around 6, and except for shell dwellers the common tanganyikan cichlids are over 5 inches and even as large as 15 inches for frontosa.



rchan11 said:


> Africans will not attack plecos. Get plecos that will not grow too big. Let a little algae grow in your tank before you pick one up.
> [snapback]1077938[/snapback]​


In my experience it's like any other cichlid, maybe they'll leave them alone, maybe they won't. My friend's brevis mangled the hell out of his ancistrus



rchan11 said:


> They can cost from $5-15.
> [snapback]1077947[/snapback]​


I'm not sure about that either, unless you're buying very small or getting "mixed africans" they're generally 10 dollars and up. Some calvus, compressiceps and frontosa go for over 50, high quality peacocks can be quite expensive as well and there's likely alot of other more expensive ones. Africans are more expensive than centrals in my experience, although I haven't looked into them too extensively.

Not trying to pick on you, just some minor corrections so that King Oscar gets off to a good start. You can't randomly mix africans and he should expect them to grow much larger than you stated, which is something he should know when planning the tank out.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've had this 266g with Malawi for years and they're all around 4". Of course KingOscar should do his reasearch and pick the ones that will be suitable for his 75g. I personally picked my Malawi that will not get much more then 4".

And Richard, you're absolutely correct


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

Wow man, nice tank... is that thing of the world trade centers an aquarium decoration?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Shadow_weaveR said:


> Wow man, nice tank... is that thing of the world trade centers an aquarium decoration?
> [snapback]1078021[/snapback]​


That's the WTC. The pic is a little old, now I have sea shells underneath.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that tank is hella sick


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here's another angle.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow very nice how many u got in there.
and i think there like 2.99 at a petstore by me, but i think im gonna get 15.
it would be sweet to get like 12 and add 2 jd's


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o ya 1 more question, do i need gravel or can i get away wit sand


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Don't mix JDs with African, one is from Africa and the other Central America. I use sand because they like to dig and easy to clean. Get baby cichlids and let them grow up together. I've 46 in the tank.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Why dont you put your oscar in the 75 gal
if you care about it so much?? Instead of cramping him in 
the little tank it is in now???


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Why dont you put your oscar in the 75 gal
> if you care about it so much?? Instead of cramping him in
> the little tank it is in now???
> [snapback]1078148[/snapback]​


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > Africans will not attack plecos. Get plecos that will not grow too big. Let a little algae grow in your tank before you pick one up.
> ...


whoa, brevis only get like 2", how can that mangle the hell?



King Oscar said:


> wow very nice how many u got in there.
> and i think there like 2.99 at a petstore by me, but i think im gonna get 15.
> it would be sweet to get like 12 and add 2 jd's
> [snapback]1078080[/snapback]​


dude i alredy said dont mix africans with new world. the JD's would most likely get picked to death

IMO i would DEFINATLY put the oscar in the 75, get him a few friends
(other oscar(?),geo or 2, pike cichlid, GT (?), fancy plecos, etc), and then make africans outta another tank.

you keep talking bout all these tanks(75,100/125, 200) and none of em do u wanna pur ur oscar in. he needs bigger than a 29. put the africans in that 200, that would make for a cool tank, then u can do haps. esp some of the cooler ones like malawi eye biters, at one time we had a few in this house cant remember why and they were pretty kick ass fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Here's another angle.
> [snapback]1078070[/snapback]​


Fantastic looking tank man, I've thought about a huge tank and stuffing it with africans from time to time. The looks of the fish took a while to grow on me, but the idea of having 10 times as many fish as other cichlids living healthily together has always been a bit appealing. Which malawi's stay small that you keep? I have a 55 gallon I'm going to be clearing out next year that will likely become an african tank and I'm stuck between some calvus or something different, some small malawi (I honestly didn't know of any that stay that size except for one or two) would definately be cool.

Tibs- Brevis have teeth and attitude when defending their shells, plecos have scales and fins. Mix a pleco that wanted to eat the brevis fry with a brevis that didn't want to let it happen, and you have a mangled pleco


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

u know what, i have been thinkin about it. and i think i know what im gonna do.
im gonna put an oscar wit 2 plecos, and some more fish (any ideas). and as for the 29g tank im gonna put like 6 africans and a pleco. what do u guys think of this, and what can i put wit my oscar.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

In your 29 gallon I would take it apart and do a sand bottom and do shellies. (My fave I've seen so far are Neolamprologus brevis and it's probably what I'm going to try and breed in my 10 gallon.) They're such cool little fish. OR. You could also do some Neolamprologus brichardi. Those are some cool fish... When I free up my 55 gallon I'm thinking about doing a brichardi colony. Their fry raising techniques and community-oriented behaviour is just spectacular from what I've read and been told.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

if i get the 75g tank i will make a topic on my 29g tank and what to do wit it.
and can a oscar live wit a gt and a jd for life in a 75g tank


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

King Oscar said:


> if i get the 75g tank i will make a topic on my 29g tank and what to do wit it.
> and can a oscar live wit a gt and a jd for life in a 75g tank
> [snapback]1078822[/snapback]​


I was looking at a 75 gallon yesterday at work... I'd have to say no, personally. For those three fish the minimum I would recommend is a 120. But that's just me personally.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ic, what im realy lookin for is a 90g tank.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Which malawi's stay small that you keep?
> [snapback]1078472[/snapback]​


I get all my Mbunas and Haps and Peacocks at my LFS. I've all the scientific names listed at a cichlid website (I don't recall the name because the past year I spent all my time here at P-Fury). I pick my fish according to the max length listed on the label at the tank or ask the salesman.


----------

